

Your New TV Ruins Movies - mikecane
http://prolost.com/tv

======
jamaicahest
An interesting, arguably absurd, effect of these "show-room" settings is that
my Panasonic has a dedicated "In The Store" mode and the manual specifically
recommends changing it once you get it installed in your living room.

And to be pedantic: My panasonic is a plasma and it has the "motion smoothing"
the author bemoans in LCDs.

